# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  نحوه مرتب سازی فایل js

## محمد شهرکی

سلام دوستان من یک فایل js‌ دانلود کردم اما این فایل توسط نرم افزار فشرده ساز ،‌ فشرده شده و کد هاش خیلی به هم چسبیده ،‌می خوام بدونم آیا میشه این کدها رو با نرم افزار خاصی مرتب کرد یا نه

----------


## Beginner2013

با NotePad++ یه امتحانی بکن.

----------


## محمد شهرکی

> با NotePad++ یه امتحانی بکن.


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز می خواستم بدونم آیا این ++ NodPad مثل Asp.net‌ هستش که تنها با زدن یک دکمه اتوماتیک کل کد های صفحه رو مرتب کنه

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

دوست عزیز شما ورژن minified شده ی فایل رو دانلود کردید،باید نسخه Custom اون فایل رو دانلود کنید.

----------


## Beginner2013

مطمئن نیستم تو کد شما جواب بده،اما یه بار یادمه یه کد جاوا اسکریپت خفن دانلود کرده بودم،که وقتی notepad باز کردم،کد رو چند خط آورد ,ولی وقتی بردم تو notepad++ شد 100 و چند خط!.و منظور تونواز ای مثل asp.net بودن متوجه نشد.در ضمن یه تجربه شخصی:خیلی اوقات نوشتن کدا به صرفه تر از دستکاری کدای دیگرانه.

----------

